# Witbank area?



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Just to mix things up for us, my partners new employer have decided they may want him to be based at Witbank station! Any recommendations for nice areas? I've had a look on the property sites, but struggling to spend our 25,000 month rent allowance!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

lavidarachel said:


> Just to mix things up for us, my partners new employer have decided they may want him to be based at Witbank station! Any recommendations for nice areas? I've had a look on the property sites, but struggling to spend our 25,000 month rent allowance!


Have you thought about staying in a hotel for a week or two and looking for houses and apartments in South Africa in person before you commit to something? It's really hard to judge a property on the internet. You can get a much better feel for the community and the area if you are able to spend some time looking around before you decided on the property you want to rent.


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

2fargone said:


> Have you thought about staying in a hotel for a week or two and looking for houses and apartments in South Africa in person before you commit to something? It's really hard to judge a property on the internet. You can get a much better feel for the community and the area if you are able to spend some time looking around before you decided on the property you want to rent.


Hi, yep - we fly tomorrow night and have two nights in Jo'burg, then two weeks in a bed and breakfast in Witbank whilst the other half does his induction etc. We are hoping they'll confirm where he'll be based (Witbank or one of the Jo'burg stations) in the next few days. Whilst we've got a list of a few suburbs we want to check out (housing, amenities, 'community vibe', travel to work etc) for Jo'burg, there doesn't seem to be much around Witbank to even start getting a list together!x


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Rachel

Witbank used to be a power station town and if you blinked, you would have missed it. However
i have been passing witbank on the highway and several developments have been going up of late. Check google maps south of town. casino basically on highway, check around there and also saw a lot of development near the dam, ie big houses going up. 

mark


----------



## zebracrossing (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Rachel

What helped us a lot was the expat guide we got, it is called the 'Expat-living guide to Johannesburg'. Although it won't help you with your specific question about neighbourhoods in Whitbank (sorry...), it will certainly be of great value for just about everything else you might want to know about living in South Africa as an expat.

Check it out - good luck!


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Mark - great advice as always! Really hoping we get Jo'burg. Arrived this morning and have had a little drive around. Want to be in the middle of things rather than out of it in Witbank (though we would be around other power station workers).

I'll definitely check the Expat guide out zebracrossing - hopefully I can get it on my kindle!


----------

